# Paracyprichromis nigripinnis



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a group of 6 in a 38 gallon with 3 Julidochromis transcriptus. They are getting to breeding size, 3" - 3 1/2" long. I have seen some matting rituals but none of the females are holding.Should I put in some sort of vertical structure for them the breed around? Also should I let the females spit their fry in the tank, assuming the adults paracyps won't eat them? Will the parents guard/protect the fry from other fish?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have never kept paracyps, but I have done a little research and everything I have read says they breed better with some type of ledge in the tank. As for letting them spit i the tank, If you want to keep any of the fry I would suggest tripping. Paracyps don't defend their fry. My experience with Julies is they will eat small fry when the opportunity arrises.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

What's the current setup of your tank look like? Any pics?

I have also read that vertical structure like slate leaned up against the back of the tank facilitates breeding for paracyps. My paracyps have breed multiple times and I use round river rock in my tank. Do you have any structure in your tank?

I have never had julies, but with comps in my tank, if I want to raise paracyp fry, stripping is a must.


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

My paracyps are in a 100 gallon 20"tall. I have mostly open area with 2 rocks 3x8x8 a couple feet apart. They breed regularly in front of one of them. The other tank mates are kilisa, alto fasciatus and a trio of ethlyawne peacocks. With the Julies they will need a place that the Julies don't claim so something taller may be needed desperate from the julies favorite rocks.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a pile of 3 cichlid stones in the back corners of the tank, there the small and med size. I'm amazed that the paracyps use them more than the transcriptus do. I do have a plastic jug,like from a ship wreck that's good size in the middle of the tank. I found a thin rock that i'll place standing up on the back of the tank while doing a WC tonight and take pictures before and after.

I'm also in the process of getting rid of the fake plants and getting real ones. Any advise if live plants will be ok with pracyps and julies? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jungle Val & Anubias Nana


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok added a thin vertical stone in hope to induce breeding. I left the bottom of the rock out enough so they can use the bottom of the back side as a cave. Before and after. Any comments on how my tank is setup?


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks great. Push it all the way back or you will never see the beautiful male. There is plenty of area for them on the sides and front, then you will be able to enjoy seeing the great colors.


----------

